# General > Genealogy >  Gollach - stephen

## scotsannie

Hi. Looking for any info on William Gollach and Jane Stephen parents of Catherine Gollach married to Donald Murray, Catherine was born 20th March 1796 at Stangergill, witnesses were James Stephen(could this be Jane's father) and Isabella Brotchie I think there was also a daughter Eliza. Many Thanks. Annie

----------


## Mamie_2

Could be the one born 1760 in Thurso to John Gollach and Ann Gunn,
they also had a daughter Janet in 1758

----------


## scotsannie

Hi Mamie 2,  Thanks for your post re William Gollach, may one ask where you found the information, I was always coming to a dead end. Thank you. Annie

----------


## Mamie_2

I use a combination of things really
Ancestrycom and in the case of William - FREEREG

County Caithness-shire 

Place Thurso 
Church Thurso Vol Ii 
RegisterNumber  
DateOfBirth  
BaptismDate 01 Oct 1760 
Forename William 
Sex M 
FatherForename John 
MotherForename  
FatherSurname GOLLACH 
MotherSurname GUNN 
Abode  
FatherOccupation  
Notes Witness Donald Gollach And Donald Gray 
FileNumber 16096 


I suppose the other possible William is the one born in 1746
County Caithness-shire 
Place Thurso 
Church Thurso Vol Ii 
RegisterNumber 33 
DateOfBirth  
BaptismDate 30 Apr 1746 
Forename William 
Sex M 
FatherForename John 
MotherForename  
FatherSurname GOLLACH 
MotherSurname  
Abode Geeselittle 
FatherOccupation  
Notes Donald Iverach in Thurso East and Donald Horn witness 
FileNumber 16096

----------


## scotsannie

Thanks Mamie,

----------

